# You guys are getting out of hand.



## KevinM (Mar 26, 2021)

Ok, I just joined the site a few months go and you guys have gotten out of hand spending my money.  First you guys made me buy a new mill with DRO power feeds, new lathe with DRO was next, tooling out the wazoo, different metals and sources, saws, grinders, lighting, chemicals and a lot of other things you made me think that I needed.  Now I need more toolboxes and a larger garage.  My wife is getting tired of freight deliveries and multiple packages showing up daily (I'm not).   My credit card is so hot that it has burned a blister on my backside. I am having the time of my life but could you guys slow down on showing me new and expensive items that I just can't do without?


----------



## brino (Mar 26, 2021)

KevinM said:


> could you guys slow down on showing me new and expensive items that I just can't do without?



I, for one, cannot make that promise! 

-brino


----------



## aliva (Mar 26, 2021)

Send me your card so I can relieve you of any further blisters


----------



## NCjeeper (Mar 26, 2021)

If you need to have everything shipped to me that way your wife wont know.


----------



## KevinM (Mar 26, 2021)

aliva said:


> Send me your card so I can relieve you of any further blisters


My card won't work with Canadian dollars.  I only have American dollars in my account.


----------



## graham-xrf (Mar 26, 2021)

I refer you to the welcome message just given --> *HERE*
Since I started with a South Bend 9C, I now have also a 9A in an advanced state of disassembly.  A new Cormak 1HP MT3 Mill drill (still in crate), a new Sherman MIG TIG welder with helmet & all accesories (still in box), Argon cylinder (safety seal still on), a 100mm precision vise (German - in box), various sets of cutters, parallels, ER32 collet chucks and live centers, clamps, instruments etc. Yes - also the 3-axis DRO kit. Oh yeah - the machinist level(s), and the iGaging OriginCal calipers, and some stuff that says .. Mitutoyo!

The running out of space is now into a new construction 18 x 13 outhouse workshop/man cave with tiled roof in the style of the conservation area I am in. Also various structural changes and facilities in the main house, almost as reparations, which includes new kitchen & separate new utility room, and the white goods machines that go into them. Only then do I get to start on new bench construction!

The threads where all the good advice was given are here for all to see as reference guides as to all the good stuff to purchase.
Deliveries here will be extending into July before they slow down. If we are not in the same boat on this, then I reckon you got off lightly!


----------



## KevinM (Mar 26, 2021)

For some reason I am itching for a 3" indexable face mill.  Any suggestions? Donations?


----------



## matthewsx (Mar 26, 2021)

One of the biggest joys in this hobby is figuring out how to do the job _without_ buying any new tooling.


----------



## BladesIIB (Mar 26, 2021)

KevinM said:


> For some reason I am itching for a 3" indexable face mill.  Any suggestions? Donations?


I would check out Glacern Machine Tools for the face mill. Great quality and great company to deal with.


----------



## martik777 (Mar 26, 2021)

KevinM said:


> For some reason I am itching for a 3" indexable face mill.  Any suggestions? Donations?


This 50mm (2") works for me: https://www.banggood.com/Drillpro-4...-p-1102061.html?cur_warehouse=CN&rmmds=search
(I made my own straight arbor)


They have a 80mm too but I have not tried it: https://www.banggood.com/BAP-400R-8...-p-1081539.html?cur_warehouse=CN&rmmds=search


----------



## Aukai (Mar 26, 2021)

Wait till you need to find something you know you have, but forget what drawer it's in. Then while your looking for that, you find something you just saw in another drawer, and wonder why you have 2 of them.


----------



## benmychree (Mar 26, 2021)

Sign up with MA  (machinists anonymous)


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Mar 26, 2021)

benmychree said:


> Sign up with MA  (machinists anonymous)


That reminds me,I need to see my sponsor.


----------



## graham-xrf (Mar 26, 2021)

matthewsx said:


> One of the biggest joys in this hobby is figuring out how to do the job _without_ buying any new tooling.


I already have a mental list of the "new" tooling I want to get together, using the "old" tools to make them.


----------



## graham-xrf (Mar 26, 2021)

Surely not is HM, formerly famous for wanton decadent advocacy on machining fun, now evolving into a rehab facility where one can call in and confess addictive urges to indulge in splashing out on some "must have" machining goodie? Get help from the moderators to.. well.. "moderate".
Attempt to come down some from the "machinist high" high that was not altogether just workshop fluids fumes intoxication!


----------



## davidpbest (Mar 26, 2021)

Don’t forget you need *one of these.  *


----------



## KevinM (Mar 26, 2021)

Aukai said:


> Wait till you need to find something you know you have, but forget what drawer it's in. Then while your looking for that, you find something you just saw in another drawer, and wonder why you have 2 of them.


That happens multiple times a day.  It has been happening for many years.


----------



## KevinM (Mar 26, 2021)

davidpbest said:


> Don’t forget you need *one of these.  *


Do they have 2 in stock?


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Mar 26, 2021)

Have you gotten yourself a coaxial indicator yet?


----------



## KevinM (Mar 26, 2021)

Shootymacshootface said:


> Have you gotten yourself a coaxial indicator yet?


I will place my order tonight along with other goodies that I find between now and then.

I just received a new slitting saw and the teeth are cut backwards.  I guess I needed one of those anyway.


----------



## Janderso (Mar 26, 2021)

matthewsx said:


> One of the biggest joys in this hobby is figuring out how to do the job _without_ buying any new tooling.


You're kidding right?


----------



## Janderso (Mar 26, 2021)

KevinM said:


> For some reason I am itching for a 3" indexable face mill.  Any suggestions? Donations?


Save yourself some money. This 2" is only $506.


			https://www.mscdirect.com/browse/tnpla/81058794?cid=ppc-google-New+-+Indexable+Cutting+Tools+-+PLA_sldqDWNb5___164124448715_c_S&mkwid=sldqDWNb5%7cdc&pcrid=164124448715&rd=k&product_id=81058794&pgrid=35979536046&ptaid=pla-79591116304&gclid=Cj0KCQjwjPaCBhDkARIsAISZN7T_18-NxHd_zsZsBQceYU3rxS8-bhOxRma0o8nWql1OvfX--DIk_iwaAhVUEALw_wcB


----------



## Janderso (Mar 26, 2021)

davidpbest said:


> Don’t forget you need *one of these.  *


Well done!!

I was watching Woods Creek Workshop.
He had a new boring head. It did your usual boring and then he could face with it as well, like on a lathe.
I thought, dang, I have to get one of those. I looked it up. It was over $6.000. For a hobby guy??


----------



## Larry$ (Mar 26, 2021)

Watch out for Banggood. They package tooling in paper envelopes that tear in shipping, then won't replace the lost items. Been there.


----------



## davidpbest (Mar 26, 2021)

Janderso said:


> Well done!!
> 
> I was watching Woods Creek Workshop.
> He had a new boring head. It did your usual boring and then he could face with it as well, like on a lathe.
> I thought, dang, I have to get one of those. I looked it up. It was over $6.000. For a hobby guy??


You can find the boring/facing heads on eBay if you know what to look for.  A Narex head like Yuchol has is ~$800 for the head, or $1500 for the full kit of properly priced and depending on size and shank. The Wohlhaupter is almost identical (Narex copied W I believe), German quality and often less $$.  This is my kit, stole it on eBay about a year ago for $550.  If you want to hit tenths boring, these are what you need.






	

		
			
		

		
	
Great video on the W heads *here*.
And if you like more, *here’s another*.


----------



## brino (Mar 26, 2021)

matthewsx said:


> One of the biggest joys in this hobby is figuring out how to do the job _without_ buying any new tooling.



Yeah that and getting someone else to spend some of their money.......  

-brino


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 26, 2021)

KevinM said:


> Ok, I just joined the site a few months go and you guys have gotten out of hand spending my money. First you guys made me buy a new mill with DRO power feeds, new lathe with DRO was next, tooling out the wazoo, different metals and sources, saws, grinders, lighting, chemicals and a lot of other things you made me think that I needed. Now I need more toolboxes and a larger garage. My wife is getting tired of freight deliveries and multiple packages showing up daily (I'm not). My credit card is so hot that it has burned a blister on my backside. I am having the time of my life but could you guys slow down on showing me new and expensive items that I just can't do without?



Ok . So what's the problem ?


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 26, 2021)

Janderso said:


> I was watching Woods Creek Workshop.
> He had a new boring head. It did your usual boring and then he could face with it as well, like on a lathe.
> I thought, dang, I have to get one of those. I looked it up. It was over $6.000. For a hobby guy??


My Wohlhaupter and Narex heads will be the last tools I own to leave my premises !


----------



## KevinM (Mar 26, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> Ok . So what's the problem ?


The neighbors think that my wife and the UPS man are having an affair.


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 26, 2021)

KevinM said:


> The neighbors think that my wife and the UPS man are having an affair.


As long as he's bringing new cool tools each time , who cares !


----------



## KevinM (Mar 26, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> As long as he's bringing new cool tools each time , who cares !


Not me!


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 26, 2021)

I've always said , everything I own is for sale , including the tools and dogs . The wife and kids , I'd give them away !  JK


----------



## Aukai (Mar 26, 2021)

CHOOT EM, if he's having the affair, they'll send another one


----------



## KevinM (Mar 26, 2021)

Aukai said:


> CHOOT EM, if he's having the affair, they'll send another one


I do get my deliveries early for some reason???


----------



## Ken226 (Mar 26, 2021)

KevinM said:


> Ok, I just joined the site a few months go and you guys have gotten out of hand spending my money.  First you guys made me buy a new mill with DRO power feeds, new lathe with DRO was next, tooling out the wazoo, different metals and sources, saws, grinders, lighting, chemicals and a lot of other things you made me think that I needed.  Now I need more toolboxes and a larger garage.  My wife is getting tired of freight deliveries and multiple packages showing up daily (I'm not).   My credit card is so hot that it has burned a blister on my backside. I am having the time of my life but could you guys slow down on showing me new and expensive items that I just can't do without?




I have a 2-1/2" face mill mentioned above.  I love it, and use it regularly.  The 4 flats on this tool were made with it, and a Yausa rotary table.  One pass per flat on my PM935 mill:





Also, since some of my favorite tools are the edge technology Z touch off tool:




The edge technology tram tool:




And the toolpost indicator.




Disclaimer,  I don't work for edge technologies, but the tools are made a few miles from my old house in Tucson.  They are expensive and unnecessary,   but very convenient.   And they look good hanging on the wall in my shop.


----------



## davidpbest (Mar 26, 2021)

Janderso said:


> Save yourself some money. This 2" is only $506.



Haas is now offering some excellent face mills that are about half the cost. Check them out *here*.  I just bought three 2” and one 4” and have posted some details *here*.  Unfortunately their smoking hot intro deals are over, but the standard pricing on the face mills is still very competitive.


----------



## Doug Gray (Mar 27, 2021)

I splurged on this ... absolutely no regrets


----------



## vtcnc (Mar 27, 2021)

KevinM said:


> I am having the time of my life but could you guys slow down on showing me new and expensive items that I just can't do without?


No promises. We are just getting started...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KevinM (Mar 27, 2021)

vtcnc said:


> No promises. We are just getting started...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



OK, OK, bring it on.  I'm not broke yet.


----------



## Ken226 (Mar 27, 2021)

KevinM said:


> OK, OK, bring it on.  I'm not broke yet.




Got a 6 jaw chuck yet?    Your shop will be one step closer to looking like Tony Stark's Shop.


----------



## KevinM (Mar 27, 2021)

Ken226 said:


> Got a 6 jaw chuck yet?    Your shop will be one step closer to looking like Tony Stark's Shop.



I would love to have one but backing plates for my weird spindle (type C) are difficult to find.  I found them available from grizzly (dirty dirty dirt cheap) but the spindle hole is different from my lathe.  I machined a bushing for my collet chuck to make the first one work.  I guess I should machine another one for my new 6 jaw.


----------



## Doug Gray (Mar 27, 2021)

You've got gauge blocks Right?


----------



## KevinM (Mar 27, 2021)

Joe065 said:


> You've got gauge blocks Right?



I'll add that to today's order.  Pin gauges too.


----------



## erikmannie (Mar 27, 2021)

Ever since I started buying welding & machining equipment, I have run our finances into the ground. My wife is beside herself. I spent so much that I am now actually at the point where if I spend any more we will lose our house.


----------



## Ken226 (Mar 27, 2021)

A good set of reamers come in handy on occasion.


----------



## KevinM (Mar 27, 2021)

Ken226 said:


> A good set of reamers come in handy on occasion.



I have letter and fractional reamers.  Maybe I should get some good ones.


----------



## Aukai (Mar 27, 2021)

Erik, you know you have the OCD compulsion, you have to think of your wife. I hope I'm not upsetting you, I know your dealing with a lot, but your wife deserves some consideration too. Just my humble advice.....


----------



## kb58 (Mar 27, 2021)

To the OP, your complaints are due to the basic mistake of walking into a church and asking if their religion is the right one. Of course!


----------



## davidpbest (Mar 27, 2021)

And for your convenience, the attached list has direct links to purchase each item.


----------



## KevinM (Mar 27, 2021)

davidpbest said:


> And for your convenience, the attached list has direct links to purchase each item.


I already have 90% or more of those items, some in smaller sizes that better suit my machinery.  A dividing head in on the short list. I also need/want to get a/some Mitutoyo micrometer(s) to help fill out my instrument collection.  I have enjoyed their products for 30 years.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Mar 28, 2021)

kb58 said:


> To the OP, your complaints are due to the basic mistake of walking into a church and asking if their religion is the right one. Of course!


Even worse, he walked into a bar expecting to find help to quit drinking.


----------



## hman (Mar 28, 2021)

Or maybe this ... we were "out of hand" years and years before @KevinM joined.  Maybe he just wanted a sip of water and didn't realize he was at a fire hydrant


----------



## MtnBiker (Apr 1, 2021)

KevinM said:


> For some reason I am itching for a 3" indexable face mill.  Any suggestions? Donations?


You missed the HAAS intro offer (I got a 4" face mill, inserts and CAT 40 holder for $129). I'd try Shars.


----------



## tjb (Apr 1, 2021)

KevinM said:


> I am having the time of my life but could you guys slow down on showing me new and expensive items that I just can't do without?


Not a chance.


----------



## tjb (Apr 1, 2021)

Aukai said:


> Wait till you need to find something you know you have, but forget what drawer it's in. Then while your looking for that, you find something you just saw in another drawer, and wonder why you have 2 of them.


The only thing worse than that is when you ask your spouse to go get it for you; she comes back with two and wants to know why you absolutely must have both of them - one of which is still in its original packaging.

Ask me how I know.


----------



## tjb (Apr 1, 2021)

KevinM said:


> I would love to have one but backing plates for my weird spindle (type C) are difficult to find.  I found them available from grizzly (dirty dirty dirt cheap) but the spindle hole is different from my lathe.  I machined a bushing for my collet chuck to make the first one work.  I guess I should machine another one for my new 6 jaw.


Sounds like you need another lathe.


----------



## tjb (Apr 1, 2021)

Aukai said:


> Erik, you know you have the OCD compulsion, you have to think of your wife. I hope I'm not upsetting you, I know your dealing with a lot, but your wife deserves some consideration too. Just my humble advice.....


Erik, don't listen to him.


----------



## 7milesup (Apr 1, 2021)

I have not read the whole thread yet but I busted out laughing when, by post #9, it immediately went into buying a new facemill.  

You are welcome.


----------



## davidpbest (Apr 1, 2021)

MtnBiker said:


> You missed the HAAS intro offer (I got a 4" face mill, inserts and CAT 40 holder for $129). I'd try Shars.


Shars face mills do not take standard inserts - they are built to accept the Shars-specific look-alike inserts.  Total POS IMO.  Put industry standard inserts in these face mills, and you get the following.  

Watch my Shars test video:  




At least Haas is up front that their face mills use proprietary Haas inserts.


----------



## Nogoingback (Apr 3, 2021)

KevinM said:


> I already have 90% or more of those items, some in smaller sizes that better suit my machinery.  A dividing head in on the short list. I also need/want to get a/some Mitutoyo micrometer(s) to help fill out my instrument collection.  I have enjoyed their products for 30 years.


The obvious solution is to buy larger machinery...


----------



## slodat (Apr 13, 2021)

I have two Maritool facemills. They are excellent and price isn't inflated. They use industry standard inserts and Frank makes nice tools here in the US if that's something you are concerned with.


----------



## davidpbest (Apr 13, 2021)

slodat said:


> I have two Maritool facemills. They are excellent and price isn't inflated. They use industry standard inserts and Frank makes nice tools here in the US if that's something you are concerned with.


I’ve purchased a number of things from Maritool over the years.  Excellent quality stuff.  I’m especially fond of their solid carbide boring bars - excellent value.  Same for their taps for aluminum, carbide slitting saw blades, and ER collet sets.


----------



## 7milesup (Apr 13, 2021)

Thanks for pointing out Maritool (no, really).  Looks like decent pricing on their items along with the bonus of USA made.  Perfect.


----------



## Cheeseking (Apr 14, 2021)

Another  on the Maritool facemills. Love mine. Oh and lucky for me his shop is a block from my work I pass it every day cutting thru the industrial park


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peyton Price 17 (Apr 15, 2021)

oh wait you forgot one thing, it will fit in your shop, right?here


----------



## Shotgun (Apr 19, 2021)

KevinM said:


> For some reason I am itching for a 3" indexable face mill.  Any suggestions? Donations?


I really like my face mill.  The only image I've been able to find that matches it is here.  









						Face Mill MT4 (4 flute)
					

Face Mill MT4 (4 flute)




					koneita.com
				




Mine is MT3, but looks identical otherwise.  What I like about it is that I can remove the individual bits and use them on the lathe.  It came with brazed bits, but I removed them, milled and tapped the opposite sides for indexable inserts.  Last week, I was face milling at .030" DOC, 750 RPM, turning the table crank over every two second (3"/min?) using the round inserts.  Throwing blue chips all over the shop, and I've got the burn marks on the back of my hand to prove it.


----------

